# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  I lost the battle, but I'll win the war....

## AbranV

The wife and I made it to the PACWNRS expo today. 

During the drive up I thought she loved me. I still thought she loved me when we paid our admission. Then she said "it" the one sentence that started the great frog battle of 2015......

She said, "we should buy one of those dumbledor frogs" with a smile on her face, and twinkle in her eye. "You mean pacman frogs"? I asked,  making a quick interpretation of "dumbledor frogs".

"Like we saw at the last show" she said. "Gex's booth is right there" is what came out of my mouth before my brain could stop it. And off we went. 

Before the first shots were fired, let me explain the battlefield. It was set up like a grocery store. Candy(pacmans, mantis, small geckos) near the front doors, the good stuff, I'm talkin' prime rib(darts, mantellas, cool tree frogs) is kept in the back of the grocery store. Set up so you have to wade through aisles of nonsense to distract you from going straight to the good stuff.

The first battle started while we were at the GexWear(awesome dude btw) booth with all the pacmans,  as I'm looking at the frogs, and talking to Lance the breeder,  I hear "he winked at me!" then she said "look how it keeps its eye on me when I move"

She looked like a little kid at a ice cream stand,with a big smile, she's all doe-eyed, with this little green frog in her hand. How could you say no to that? Right, you can't. then shot two caught me when I heard "can you put a hold on him for me"
It was that moment I realized, I'm probably going home with a pacman. 

If you're keeping track of sides, she's got two shots on me, and I haven't even loaded my gun. Was I going to give in? Nope, not today. Daddy's here for the back of the store stuff......DART FROGS, and they had them. Tincs, Leucs, and Aurautus oh my. That's when the battle got going.. back and fourth about "do you like this one" or "how about these?"

 This went on for a bit, when we decided to go back to the car and "discuss" what frogs me(frog guy) and her(non frog guy) are interested in.......

I lost the battle for my darts.
Please say hello to pacman the dumbledor frog, or dumbledor the pacman fro

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Wood Nymph

----------


## Stephanie

Better luck next time. I would have rebutted with u can have your pac if I can have my dart frogs lol. Always try and make both sides happy 🐸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Abran, I enjoyed the story  :Smile:  being married for so long, I knew the ending by the second sentence! Lol

A phat phrog eh? All that time and energy I spent on turning you to the dark side. But not all is lost, there are other missions.  We will have you better prepared for your next encounter  :Smile: 

Congrats on the new frog buddy! It's a cutie!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Cory

|Congrats on the new frog, hes a cute little fatty. A little tidbit of advice, you should change your substrate from the moss to cocofibre. They are little monsters when they eat and there is a good chance he could get some of the moss and it is huge impaction risk. And again gongrats.

----------


## AbranV

True story. Every detail from the "dumbledore frog", to "he winked at me" is true.

We weren't planning to buy a frog at the expo. She played it cool the whole time we were there, but the second we walked out of the building, she was so happy with her baby. At one point she looked in the ZooMed bag that the container was in and the frog chirped. 

Its a beautiful color of green, the pictures don't do it justice. The little s.o.b is fearless. He knocked down crickets left and right as soon as I put him in the tank. 

Phatties were on my frog bucket list, just not the number one spot. Plus the darts at the expo were not quite what I wanted. So it all worked out.

As a compromise, my wife said that I could buy a tank at the next $1 per gallon sale. And you'll never guess what sale started last night at midnight....... :Cool:

----------


## Cory

That's awesome he ate for you on the first day home, lots of them tend to take a couple days to settle in. Sounds like you got yourself a healthy frog.

----------


## Lynn

Thanks for this nice thread.
I was going to move it to the "right" FF section.
Then on 2nd thought* it belongs here*.

Congrats! You're both seriously 'hooked ' now  :Big Grin: 

<_The first battle started while we were at the GexWear(awesome dude btw) booth with all the pacmans, as I'm looking at the frogs, and talking to Lance the breeder, I hear "he winked at me!" then she said "look how it keeps its eye on me when I move" >

_Yup ... that how it happens

Now .... you have some ammunition !!!!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Xavier

Hey, at least you got a little chubster! But is it green apple? Most green apples have poor genetic make-up, so they die faster than a regular

----------


## AbranV

> Hey, at least you got a little chubster! But is it green apple? Most green apples have poor genetic make-up, so they die faster than a regular


He was listed as a "pattern less" 

Truth be told, I've been researching darts so much that I haven't done much homework on pacmans. Plus I really wasn't planning on bringing a frog home from the expo. 

Where's a good resource for specific morph information? Also, any little tidbits of info you could share, would be appreciated.

----------


## AbranV

> Thanks for this nice thread.
> I was going to move it to the "right" FF section.
> Then on 2nd thought* it belongs here*.
> 
> Congrats! You're both seriously 'hooked ' now 
> 
> <_The first battle started while we were at the GexWear(awesome dude btw) booth with all the pacmans, as I'm looking at the frogs, and talking to Lance the breeder, I hear "he winked at me!" then she said "look how it keeps its eye on me when I move" >
> 
> _Yup ... that how it happens
> ...


I wasn't quite sure where to post it, so I thought I'd try it here.

----------


## Wife of AbranV

I love dumbledore!

----------


## bill

Hahahaha!!!! A pleasure to meet you Mrs. Abe!  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Wife of AbranV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd-Y...ature=youtu.be

How can you not LOVE this little guy!?!?

----------


## Wife of AbranV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk7_...ature=youtu.be

Stuck in a nosedive!

----------


## AbranV

Well ladies and gentleman, its been fun. I'm off to join dendroboard.

Farewell my friends,

Sincerely, 
The husband to the wife of AbranV

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lynn

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk7_...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Stuck in a nosedive!





> Well ladies and gentleman, its been fun. I'm off to join dendroboard.
> 
> Farewell my friends,
> 
> Sincerely, 
> The husband to the wife of AbranV





See you soon!    :Wink: 

 :Butterfly:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

What a cutie! Congrats on your new frog  :Smile: . 

If you'd like to know more about color morphs you can look up Grif (Jerrod), or Mike from MikesPhatFrogs. 

Some morphs do live longer than others. The cornuta hybrids and auritas tend to have some issues with eating and digesting. 

We have 3 chubsers that are now 3 and 4 years old.

Welcome to the forum  :Smile: .

----------

